
Why don't you shop on eBay anymore? - DanBC
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskUK/comments/6px6iw/why_dont_you_shop_on_ebay_anymore/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I can't trust sellers. They put their own interest way over buyers. I get it,
you need to make a profit, but it's way too uneven. It results in overcharges
in postage, incomplete to false descriptions and more expensive products. The
few bargains aren't worth the trouble. It's just easier to go with Amazon. At
least there the shipping is fast and there's someone to complain to if things
go wrong.

------
microwavecamera
I haven't been using ebay much anymore, except for some tech related stuff
mostly because it's flooded with overseas sellers or domestic sellers sourcing
products from overseas. Not that I have anything against it but most of the
time I don't want to wait weeks for something to get delivered with open ended
delivery dates or deal with trying to return something overseas.

------
DanBC
I thought it was interesting to see people who still like Amazon and think
it's better than eBay.

I still use both, but for what I buy eBay tends to be easier and better.

------
sharemywin
for cheap knockoff electronics from china I use aliexpress.com usually
cheaper. although sometimes ebay is cheaper.

